# Good Job..Ian and Praetor



## SpetsnaZ

Just to say "good job on the Comtuter Forum.com"

The site is clean, fun, informative and intelligent. Nice people to talk to and no cussing. Pretty different from other types of forums. I just hope it stays in that line cuz CLEAN forums are hard to come by these days.


----------



## Praetor

Thanks! I'm actually quite new btw so i havnt quite slipped into Moderator role although it's a pleasant change in that there hasnt been that much of a need for moderation here


----------



## Christopher

I was here since the beginning, and it's grown *fast*! Kudos to ian, specially with reaching the 1000 members mark.


----------



## ian

Actually the success of this forum is the result of the efforts of a lot of people, the forum has really benefited from Praetors level of knowledge and expertise. As well as lots of other members, including yourself Chroder, who is always advising me on lots of stuff relating to vbulletin, which is much appreciated.


----------



## Praetor

Hip hip horaah! Beers for everyone! (juice if ur underage )


----------



## Christopher

Just send $5 to my paypal instead


----------



## ian

send me your paypal address via pm and its as good as done!


----------



## Christopher

Haha. $5 USD is like $500 CAD


----------



## ian

> Haha. $5 USD is like $500 CAD


or like $5,000 AUD 
Nah actually, the canadian dollar is only slightly stronger than the aussie dollar.  
1 canadian dollar = 75.66 US cents
1 aussie dollar = 71.31 US cents


----------



## Christopher

I'll move over there, I'll be slightly less poor


----------



## Fure6

then you could talk cool-like...


----------



## Praetor

> I'll move over there, I'll be slightly less poor


And give up Ice Caps????!! Wake up Chroder ... wakeup and smell the Ice Cap


----------



## ian

whats an ice cap?


----------



## Christopher

Contrary to popular belief, we don't have winter all year 'round  (hey ian, you edited your post )

Iced Cap[puccino] is a drink from Tim Hortons, a very popular coffee house in Canada. I think they're starting to leak into the US as well. Kinda a coffee-slushy without the crappy taste of coffee! (More like a treat )

I think I'll get one tomorrow. I would get one now but you know, Timmies isn't like Starbucks (being at every corner).


----------



## ian

> hey ian, you edited your post )


yes, even I amaze myself sometimes with some of the stupid things I say........


----------



## Christopher

You must have magical powers, because I seriously don't remember what it said. (That, or I read it wayyyy to fast...)


----------



## ian

> You must have magical powers, because I seriously don't remember what it said.


Yep I have the web version of that flash thingy they used in "Men in Black"
It has been permanently erased from your memory.


----------



## Praetor

> I would get one now but you know, Timmies isn't like Starbucks (being at every corner).


They should be... at least around here they are ... there is a starbucks in town but its not like its gonna take over... not a chance... Timmy's pwnz the town  ... if you live near a university... they're everywhere 



> I think I'll get one tomorrow


Get me one too



> Yep I have the web version of that flash thingy they used in "Men in Black"
> It has been permanently erased from your memory.


*poof* none of you recall reading anything about any type of men in black. Carry on carry on


----------



## Christopher

> Get me one too


Might be melted by the time it gets there


----------



## Praetor

LOL fair enough... i guess u have a valid excuse ... this time 
Come by and visit sometime if you ever decide to leave the traffic-jam-central city you're in


----------



## Christopher

I'm not actually in Toronto. I live in Oakville, I just say Toronto because most people don't know Oakville exists


----------



## Praetor

Oakville?


----------



## Christopher

lol. Wise guy


----------



## SpetsnaZ

Chroder said:
			
		

> most people don't know Oakville exists



Does Oakville have running water and electricity?   

*Tim HOrton's Ice Cappucino*

Careful people, watch your diet, it's made out of the fat of whales....it's the most fat you can find in any of the fast food items....even more that a Big Mac. 

And you guys thaught that I did not care about you and your health...I'm like a Mom to you


----------



## Praetor

> Does Oakville have running water and electricity?


Yes gravity does pull water down and yes they do have static electricity... in the winter 



> Careful people, watch your diet, it's made out of the fat of whales....it's the most fat you can find in any of the fast food items....even more that a Big Mac.


Good for the Canadian winters  (except they've been kinda whimpy lately )


----------



## Christopher

> Does Oakville have running water and electricity?


Yes, though I have to watch out in the winter to make sure my electric heater doesn't catch my Tepee on fire


----------



## Praetor

LMAO ... silly Chroder ... dont use Teepees in the winter... use Igloos!


----------



## SpetsnaZ

Chroder said:
			
		

> electric heater



Careful if you have to JUMP START your dog slay


----------



## Christopher

lol

Anyway, back on topic 

ian, do you think CF is harder to manage [moderate?] then WMF? I don't remember this may hard-to-handle users at WMF (I would remember, I don't think I ever "got mad" at anyone at WMF...), unless we just happened to get a few of them in all at once here and it seems like more


----------



## Praetor

> do you think CF is harder to manage [moderate?]


The telltale sign of a growing forum


----------



## Christopher

WMF was growing big too. Over 5K members now.


----------



## ian

> ian, do you think CF is harder to manage [moderate?] then WMF? I don't remember this may hard-to-handle users at WMF


I would say yes, it is harder to manage, mainly because my level of knowledge in webmeistering is a lot stronger than in computers. 
Also I think that topic of the forum has something to do with it, for instance I would probably find a gaming forum even harder to manage, whereas a specialist programming forum would be easier to manage. I dont usually have any trouble at domainnameforums.com which is probably not a fair comparison since it is only a fraction of the size of this forum, and has a lot less traffic.
Perhaps the magnitude of the problem looks worse, because those few people who have caused trouble have come back under different disguises.


----------



## ian

oh yeah, WMF was not without its share of problems.
Interactive sites can be trouble to manage at times, but I firmly believe they are the way of the future on the internet.


----------



## Christopher

Well you're going a good job thats for sure. I still can't believe how this baby grew!

Did you say if it was a he or she?


----------



## ian

> Did you say if it was a he or she?


I cant answer that question in public, I dont want people thinking im crazy!


----------



## Christopher

> I dont want people thinking im crazy


Too late for that now


----------



## ian

> Too late for that now


I guess so!
My computers and servers are usually assigned names and therefore have a gender, for instance ALF(web server) was a male, HAL1000 (my celeron 1000) again a male and the millenium falcon (my trusty 486 that introduced me to the internet), also a male.
But none of my websites really have a gender.


----------



## ian

oh and my next computer will probably be called HAL3000, until I work my way all the way up to a HAL9000, my perfect ultimate computer.


----------



## Christopher

You know ian, there is an edit button... 

What do the numbers stand for? Or do you just make up random numbers loosely based on a computers' coolness?


----------



## ian

> What do the numbers stand for?


The numbers relate to the speed of the CPU.
HAL1000 is a celeron 1000MHz


----------



## Christopher

Oh, I should name mine EIN3121.79

=/


----------



## SpetsnaZ

ian said:
			
		

> work my way all the way up to a HAL9000, my perfect ultimate computer.



Wow, this is soooooooo weird !! Ian, will you wine and dine it?


----------



## ian

> Wow, this is soooooooo weird !! Ian, will you wine and dine it?


nah I dont actually talk to it.....Im not that freaky!
doesnt anyone else name their computer? When you setup windows, you have the option of naming your computer, dont tell me Im the only one who has done it.


----------



## SpetsnaZ

ian said:
			
		

> When you setup windows, you have the option of naming your computer, dont tell me Im the only one who has done it.



Mine is Valhalla   but I don't think of it as having a "weiner" or a "bun"......I ain't that weird


----------



## darkd3vil

lol this is a great topic and i ddint name my compuer i wish i had now though


----------



## ian

SpetsnaZ said:
			
		

> Mine is Valhalla  but I don't think of it as having a "weiner" or a "bun"......I ain't that weird


HAL9000 and the millenium falcon didnt have either of those, and ALF, well Im not sure, but its not like I named them after real people or something....


----------



## Praetor

> When you setup windows, you have the option of naming your computer, dont tell me Im the only one who has done it.


White Star
Red Dwarf
Blue Giant
Yellow Nova
and 
Black Hole



A very spacy theme


----------



## Christopher

I only have one, and I've always named it EIN


----------



## [tab]

My old computer was called "Superfreak"... my new one "Gigafreak"... I don't want to buy another computer because I've run out of names 

Case in point: my gateway computer's hostname is "gateway".


----------



## Nephilim

Mine's "Leroy Brown" after my Grandad


----------



## pipit

Computers In my Lab:
Superman
Superboy
Smallville
LanaLang
LexLuthor


----------



## Christopher

You like that show eh?


----------



## pipit

i think my lab's admind does 

me......of course.......but, i prefer spiderman....more...mmhh...unspeakable


----------



## ian

yeah they all made fun of me in the beginning for giving my computer a name, now people are slowly admitting to having done the same


----------



## Christopher

No, we made fun of you for giving gender to your computers


----------



## Grimulus

Praetor! Bah!

Why don't you thank me?

I'm WAY cooler than Praetor!


----------

